# Opening a Bakery



## icore4 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am interested in becoming a bread baker. I am currentley 15 and work at a top artisan bread shop in detroit. I was wondering if it is really necesary to go to a pastry school if i just want to bake bread and eventually open my own bakery. Also, how much money can be made owning a bread bakery.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

There are a number of people on this site that are better suited to answering this particular question, but let me put my 2¢ in (0.235 Euro)
Simply put no you do not need to go to culinary school to be a bread baker. School will offer you a well rounded education that will make you better suited to work in a given industry. It is possible to apprentice (or at least work for awhile and absorb what they're doing) at some places. You may well learn all you need to know from that. That being said there are also schools that specialize in bread baking do some research.
As far as your second question; "how much money can be made owning a bread bakery."
That is almost entirely up to you. You can make as little or as much as you like. You can have a small family artisan bakery and make enough to survive, or maybe be popular and make a nice living. You may turn it into a chain and make a freakin fortune! Money is a large function of your desire, dedication and business savvy that can't always be learned. There are many people that went to the prestigious Wharton school of business. Many make a lot of money, many make a fortune, many likely just make it, and then there's the occasional Donald Trump. The point being, there are a lot of ways of being successful in the hospitality industry, and also in the bread making biz, that will be up to you.
Good luck!

Here are a couple of links that might help:
http://www.progressivebaker.com/

http://www.bakingandbakingscience.com/


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Keep on baking, but also keep an eye on your Boss, and see what he does in the office.

You can make good money from Artisan bread, IF, and only IF you have customers to buy it. No matter how wonderful your bread is, no one will buy if they don't know you or your bakery exists. Very harsh and matter of fact statement, but that's what business is all about, it's very realistic.

Keep on dreaming and planning, it's good preparation. Start looking at recipie costs, yields, etc. Go shopping with your family or friends, and when passing a bakery ask them what they would pay for this loaf, what would they pay for that loaf, what kind of bread do they normally buy. See what rent would cost for a 1200 sq ft bakery, what tripple net means, what kind of power you'd need, what kind of equipment. Once you're aware of all these costs, then you can start making more definate plans.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

icore4,
I think this is a very motivated question for a 15 yr old. You are at a very good age to get structured. First, remember that those who post to you are only giving you their opinions, so you soak up everything and store it. I'd like to address the idea of opening a bakery. This is a good time to understand that you want to open a bakery, but more importantly, you want to open a business. What you do is secondary to running the business. So I would spend some quality time gathering the tools you might need to do so. The question is, how much money can you make owning a BUSINESS?
Stay with the bread and take one step at a time. If you have specific questions, We have a little bakery, email me anytime.
pan


----------



## kira123_2000 (Mar 3, 2006)

We have a baking program here at Le Cordon Bleu (Chicago).. If you are interested in learning more about it give me a call at 312-873-2037. I am enrolled for May.. I am an admissions advisor here and work 9-6 typically. I have a business degree and thought i would combine the two. (bakery or do wedding cakes?)


----------

